

Has Craigslist been hacked? - mikecarroll
http://craiglist.org/
Removed the link to Craigslist.org so that people wouldn&#x27;t accidentally click through to a site (we&#x27;ve now verified) is hacked.
======
moepstar
Repeat after me:

I won't link to sites i suspect being compromised. I won't link to sites i
suspect being compromised. I won't link to sites i suspect being compromised.
I won't link to sites i suspect being compromised. ...

------
marcinx27
I saw this, too. If you can get a little deeper into cl, ex.
boston.cragislist.org/i/apartments or boston.craigslist.org/search/aap, you
get a Microsoft Frontpage site with the title "digital gangster for life".

~~~
mikecarroll
It's struggling to load though -- I don't think the hacker was anywhere near
ready for Craigslist levels of traffic.

------
Hackman21
Looks like it is redirecting to "digitalgangster(dot)com) -- Also, DNS shows
registrant as "Registrant Name: Steven wynhoff @LulzClerk"

------
qhoc
[http://craigslist.com](http://craigslist.com) also doesn't work. Wow this is
trouble for sure.

------
cmthornton
Please change the link to this discussion rather than linking directly to a
server that seems to be compromised.

------
mikecarroll
Maybe somebody hijacked their DNS?

~~~
mikecarroll
I have a feeling the lesson at the end of this is going to involve setting
longer TTLs.

~~~
Hackman21
That's a tough one, because in the event of a hijacked domain like this, a
lower TTL would also force the "good" settings back faster.

------
general_failure
Yup, hacked.

